# Paramedic girl or a guy?



## Liya (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I always wanted to become a paramedic, and after spending 2 years in college for pre-meds, I'm thinking to go for paramedic.  But I have a question: is there's a preference for a guy when they hiring for new people?  I mean it bothers me because I'm a small bodied girl =) LOL well I weight 100 pounds, would that be a factor I will have a hard time finding a job?  I know it sounds silly, but most paramedics I saw are guys, and I don't want to work for something I wouldn't be able to get a job.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Nov 2, 2009)

I've rarely seen any discrimination based on sex, race, creed, orientation. at least w/ the companies around here... i see bariatric units where the crew is 2 small women the don't weight as much as my right leg.... combined... you'll be fine... if anything you have an advantage over the excessively fat guys... good luck

[edit] with the present equipment used today, physical strength isn't a big issue... hydraulic stretchers... winches on bari trucks. should you come across a situation you can't handle, you can always call for assistance [/edit]


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 3, 2009)

Most of the services I've ever worked for simply have a series of physical tests. You pass the tests, you're good to go. One of my partners was a woman who was probably 100 lbs soaking wet in her uniform & boots... she knew and used good, proper lifting mechanics and could lift and move large patients as well as anyone I'd ever worked with, male or female. Don't let your size hold you back! Besides, there's more assistive devices available now than even a few years ago.


----------



## phabib (Nov 3, 2009)

Small girls in my program get through the lift tests just fine once they get proper lifting technique down.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 3, 2009)

What they all said. If you want it, don't worry about discrimination. 

I'm an average-sized girl. Never had any trouble getting hired that I think could be chalked up to my gender, and I work for a pretty redneck place. I think I had to work harder at lifting than my guy friends at first, but I'm fine with it now.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 3, 2009)

My instructor is a male medic, my secondary instructor is a female medic. I haven't seen an issue so far but I'm not in the field. And I dont get any crap for being a thin female from any of my fellow students (mostly tall/muscled males).


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a tiny, 98lb woman, and I'm a paramedic. I didn't find it hard to get or keep a job. you may get partners who percieve you as weak without even giving you the chance to prove you can lift your fair share, but they're butt heads and will get over it once you prove them wrong. 

As previously stated, as long as you can pass the physicals and lift tests, you should be good. Compared to some, I've been in EMS a relatively short time, (about a year and a half.) but, I've never encountered discrimination because of my gender.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 3, 2009)

I've seen plenty of female paramedics.  Some of them are slight, some of them are larger, but it doesn't seem to make a difference (and frankly, I could care less as long as they know their stuff).  

It might also depend on where you are, a little bit.  Paramedics around here rarely move patients.  Since we have tiered response, they have BLS crews for that.


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 3, 2009)

Some of the best EMTs/medics I've ever seen have been women.  Don't let that hold you back, go for it!  Go for it!


----------



## firecoins (Nov 3, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Some of the best EMTs/medics I've ever seen have been women.  Don't let that hold you back, go for it!  Go for it!



some have have been women and some have been men and the rest were God. Or at least they thought they were.


----------



## Liya (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! =)  Oh I'm so happy to hear I'm not the only one, I can start school right now =))).  But no, seriously, that question always bothered me.  My dad is the one who is holding me back, he thinks physically I won't be able to do it, but I'm not that weak: I'm working out.  I went to scool for pre meds for 2 years, but couldn't decide what specifically I wanted to do.  I just want to help people-save lives, do everything possible, not just one little area (I think I was born to do that).  All the paramedics in the area I live are guys, but now they'll have to accept a girl =).


----------



## firecoins (Nov 3, 2009)

tell your dad where to stick it.


----------



## So Cal EMT (Nov 3, 2009)

Remember that you will likely have a partner. I have never heard of someone operating a rig alone. (althought it may happen somewhere) I for one would love to have a female partner. I think it makes for a good balance. Work together as a team and you can leverage each others physical and mental abilities. Its a "partnership" for a reason!!!

I also think its natural that you may find as a woman you are better at handling/taking the lead on certain parts of the job than your male partner. Good luck!!!


----------



## firetender (Nov 3, 2009)

atropine said:


> you should have no problem getting a job, are you Hot?, that helps too, not alot of hot women in ems.^_^



At least you're consistent in your wisdom.


----------



## imurphy (Nov 3, 2009)

Over the years I've worked with male and female partners. Never had a problem with any of the females. Sure, when they start out I have to teach them how to properly lift the strecher in and out, but I have to do that with my male partners too. 

Either gender, using good lifting technique is all you need. Once you do that, you're set. When it gets down to treatment of the patient, there's no difference.

The reason you may have seen more male medics in the field would really stem from the late 80's and early 90's when we had to lift the strecher and patient directly onto the rig (anyone remember the York-2's?). But they were differnet times, when it was percieved as a "man's job" and it just took time to change. 

In my time I've seen the move from 2 person lifts, to 1 & 1/2 lifts to a powered lift on the back of the rig (Google "Ambulance CEN Europe" to see what I'm talking about!). 

So no, it wont hold you back. The only thing that can, is you!


----------



## firetender (Nov 3, 2009)

Go for it, and remember, you don't have to act like one of the boys to be one of the boys. Let the boys be boys. You be who you are.

You know, just for the heckuvit, think about this.

Most indigenous Medicine people segregate women who are on their moon (menses) from sacred ceremonies. At first glance you'd think that's highly unfair and discriminatory, but if you look a little deeper you find the roots go back to the understanding that women, _through whom new life actually emerges_, have power that far surpasses anything the Medicine Man can muster!

To you I say there are things in this job that you, as a woman, will understand and be able to deal with BETTER than a guy. Of course, the same applies on the male side. My point is, don't deny yourself use of the powers that are uniquely yours just because the guys don't get it.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Nov 3, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Over the years I've worked with male and female partners. Never had a problem with any of the females. Sure, when they start out I have to teach them how to properly lift the strecher in and out, but I have to do that with my male partners too.
> 
> Either gender, using good lifting technique is all you need. Once you do that, you're set. When it gets down to treatment of the patient, there's no difference.
> 
> ...



the york 2's... you mean the thing that resembles a sled more than a stretcher, the thing that has no mechanism to raise it... the thing that has been the bane of existence for the past 2 years due to my misfortune of being hired at american ambulance....... those stretchers?


----------



## imurphy (Nov 3, 2009)

They're STILL in use!! No way!!


----------



## ZVNEMT (Nov 3, 2009)

unfortunantly, yes.... It is my firm belief that they should all be destroyed.... none shall escape my wrath...


----------



## wolfwyndd (Nov 4, 2009)

Liya said:


> My dad is the one who is holding me back, he thinks physically I won't be able to do it, but I'm not that weak: I'm working out.


Tell you dad to get out of the 19th century.  This is the 21st century and as a few others have already said, the technology built into MOST stretchers now a days is based on leverage and physics that work with you.  And at most, you can always call for lift assistance.  On my squad we have 7 paramedics.  Three guys and four girls.  Four Intermediates, all of them are women.  Maybe. . . . . . . 6 more Basics and it's about 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## Liya (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep, I have an interesting family   My dad thinks I should become a pharmacist-you know white gown, clean surroundings and so on.  I guess that's an image of the perfect child they raised.  But oh gosh, I can't imagine sitting there all day measuring and remeasuring, that would kill me in a few years. Thanks to you guys, I made my decision.  Unfortunately, I can't start school right away :sad:  Have to wait 'till next fall, as I got a job now.


----------



## Scottpre (Nov 5, 2009)

Respectfully, the only one who can really hold you back is you (assuming you meet all other job qualifications). If you want to do it, then do it. It's an honorable profession. It's not like you want to be a crack-:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: or something


----------



## Liya (Nov 9, 2009)

Scottpre said:


> Respectfully, the only one who can really hold you back is you (assuming you meet all other job qualifications). If you want to do it, then do it.



That is very true.  I'm taking my words back, once I told my family I'm going for it no matter what, they're fine with it.  They are even helping me to get there


----------



## Melclin (Nov 10, 2009)

All that said, being small won't stop you from being a medic. But stick to gym, being a little stronger helps. Just for convenience if nothing else. There are some very small girls in my course who struggle to carry the gear and raise the stretchers. Not by any means does that mean they can't, it'd just make their lives easier if they spent some time with a dumbbell. 

*Don't for a second take that to mean that you might not be able too be paramedic*, I just mean, if you're already hitting the gym, keep it up...It _will_ help.


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 10, 2009)

Being a small female will not hold you back, Im a little bigger than I was when I started (thanks to my little bundle of joy) but some of my best days at work are working with another female.  I work with a station full of guys (there is only one other active paid female ) and I see no difference in physical ability when I work with a male or female.  Except maybe (guys do not take offense to this) that when I work with a female we tend to realize our limitations earlier on in the situation and ask for help.  The local FD has helped us out several times, not because we couldnt do it but rather we were doing it smarter and saving our backs.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Nov 10, 2009)

hey i hope you choose being a paramedic. im a small female about 120 lbs and 5'2 and i do fine. mind you there are lifts that i can't do and i will say so not going to hurt me, my partner or the pt . heres a good tip. try and be at the foot end and do the lift in two stages, but always tell your partner this before hand. hope this helps. oh also when you have down time work on lifting with a few of the medics, im sure they would love to help


----------

